# Starting to get better



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

I still feel disconnected from the world.

I admit I do spend a lot of time at home but that's because I sorta lost direction and don't know what to do.

I went to get sushi with a bunch of friends and it felt like I was on auto pilot the whole time and it freaked me out, but afterwards I went to my friend's place to chill and started to feel more normal but things were still a bit weird (we didn't drink, I even went to a bar right after sushi and ordered a Perrier







).

My mind feels spaced out a little bit, the brain fog isn't so terrible I think the vitamins I've been taking have helped but my mind still feels heavy.

I am listening to music that i love but it's not making that emotional impact it usually does :[

EDIT: My sense of time feels weird too :S

Anyways, sorry for the scattered thoughts but I just wanna see if anyone can relate or share some tips etc.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

sometimes it feels like life has lost meaning, maybe (like last time) once i start school again ill be kicked back into gear again

i hope to somewhat recover by july though, visiting family in greece wont be very pleasant feeling numb all the time


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Head feels heavy...check.

Listening to music and it not having the same emotional impact as before...check.

You're not alone.

Good you are still getting out and pushing yourself.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

i went out today to shoot some photos for an article my friend's mom is writing, i didnt feel that autopilot sensation as much but i dont feel conviction in what im doing/saying, feeling rather apathetic. *sigh* gonna get through this


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Strange, because the only thing that gives me any sort of feeling these days is music. It's mainly music that I have loved for many years and it's very hard for me to listen to new music and enjoy it. Must have something to do with sentimentality, where certain music reminds of a time that I didn't have DP.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

i think im improving, i dont get much DR as i had

but i feel like ive lost all my confidence and elements of myself that make me, well me.

anyone else experienced this?


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

just an update, i feel very much alive and im able to be me in situations but things still feel spaced out and even touching my own hands feels foreign at times.

sleeping and waking up is probably the thing that throws me off constantly, life feels like a dream sometimes.

starting to enjoy music a little more but i dont feel as hyped up for it.


----------



## PSO2 RMT (Jun 21, 2012)

*pso2 RMT*
*REDSTONE RMT*
*CABAL RMT*
*メイプルストーリー RMT*
*ラテール RMT*


----------



## indy (May 20, 2012)

I definitely know what you are talking about, you are not alone in the slightest. My DP comes and goes, but a lot of the time I feel like I am not even really in my body, like I am just observing someone else do all these things that I used to be able to do. I hate it, but it does go away sometimes.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

still feeling it, i think im mostly dealing with depression and anxiety which makes no sense because im going on vacation to greece in less than a week and im gonna be there for a whole month

its hard to cope but i need to keep at it


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

life has started to feel more structured and real however i feel my memory is not functioning at 100% anybody know anything about short term memory loss and dp?


----------

